# Best value boned and rolled turkey



## Willow1 (24 Nov 2008)

city centre, Lucan, leixlip, celbridge, maynooth area


----------



## megabyte (25 Nov 2008)

Try the Government Buildings


----------



## annette mac (25 Nov 2008)

I have had my local butcher bone and roll a turkey for me in the past, the advantage was that I could give him my own stuffing to use, perhaps yours would do the same?  Marks and Spencer do a whole bone and rolled turkey (dark meat mixed with white meat with stuffing), a whole boned and rolled turkey with breast meat and dark meat rolled separately with different stuffings in each and a stuffed crown (breast) of turkey with chestnut stuffing.  They also do this turkey, goose, duck and chicken mixture - one inside the other!  Don't see the point really, too many different/conflicting flavours of meat to my mind - but pretty impressive looking.


----------

